
Affordances: Science Fiction About Algorithmic Bias and Technological Resistance - sohkamyung
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/affordances-science-fiction-about-algorithmic-bias-and-technological-resistance
======
sohkamyung
The actual story can be read at [1]

[1] [https://slate.com/technology/2019/10/affordances-cory-
doctor...](https://slate.com/technology/2019/10/affordances-cory-doctorow-sf-
story-algorithmic-bias-facial-recognition.html)

